# sqlite no compila con -ffast-math (Solucionado)

## MarcosAR

Hola.  Al actualizar todo con  ... 

emerge --keep-going y -uvDN world   

No compila  dev-db/sqlite-3.7.4  

Supongo que debe ser por culpa de -ffast-math  en CFLAGS

Quiero instalar este paquete pero sin modificar make.conf (en lo posible) ,  ni mucho menos volver a compilar todo de nuevo...

Alguna solucion ? Saludos

emerge -uvDN sqlite

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DLT_OBJDIR=\".libs/\" -DHAVE_FDATASYNC=1 -DHAVE_USLEEP=1 -DHAVE_LOCALTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_GMTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_READLINE=1 -I. -DNDEBUG -DSQLITE_ENABLE_COLUMN_METADATA -DSQLITE_ENABLE_RTREE -DSQLITE_ENABLE_FTS3 -DSQLITE_ENABLE_FTS3_PARENTHESIS -DSQLITE_SECURE_DELETE -DSQLITE_CHECK_PAGES -DSQLITE_CORE -DSQLITE_THREADSAFE=1 -DSQLITE_ENABLE_FTS3 -DSQLITE_ENABLE_RTREE -march=native -O2 -pipe -ffast-math -MT sqlite3.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/sqlite3.Tpo -c sqlite3.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/sqlite3.o
> 
> sqlite3.c:20020:3: error: #error SQLite will not work correctly with the -ffast-math option of GCC.
> ...

 

Log completo:  http://gentoo.pastebin.ca/2029521

/etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 Last edited by MarcosAR on Mon Dec 27, 2010 1:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MarcosAR

Encontre una solucion :

mkdir  /etc/portage/env

nano /etc/portage/env/noffastmath.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe "
> 
> 

 

nano /etc/portage/package.env

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dev-db/sqlite noffastmath.conf
> 
> 

 

----------

